#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-12-13
<christoffer> HakanS, hej'
<christoffer> är du där?
<christoffer> HakanS, jag undrar nämligen om imorgon. Har du möjlighet att närvara då på mötet? Det var många som frågade efter dig
<christoffer> Nu tog jag ju allt i fel ordning...
<christoffer> HakanS, hur går det med jobbet?
<christoffer> Något nytt på den fronten?
<christoffer> HakanS, jag kopplar ner nu. Du får gärna höra av dig via epost. Ska försöka kolla den innan jag går och lägger mig ikväll.
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-12-14
<HakanS> Testar
<amelia> gör så
<amelia> jag kunde sätta +v på mig själv. :D
<amelia> tada!
<amelia> nu kan du inte skriva i kanalen
<HakanS> Nu kan jag skriva.
<amelia> japp
<amelia> teknikens under.
<HakanS> Varför försvann kanalens Topic?
<amelia> jadu, den hade ingen topic när jag joinade.
<HakanS> Kanske ska skriva i kanalens Topic att det bara är Den hade det när jag gjorde det kl. 15:24.
<HakanS> Det blev en konstig text.
<amelia> då var inte jag här... vad hände med topicen då?
<HakanS> Kan den ha tagits bort när man satta +m på kanalen?
<amelia> kanske.
<amelia> ser inte varför det skulle bli så... men men.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-mote to: Läs mötesreglerna innan mötet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer
<amelia> fast det stämmer inte heller. för jag hade joinat när du satte +m
<HakanS> Konstigt.
<HakanS> SÃ¥
<christoffer> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Dec 14 19:30:00 2011 UTC.  The chair is christoffer. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<christoffer> Välkomna till kvällens extrainsatta medlemsmöte som främst kommer handla om #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<christoffer> Mötesagenda finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te18
<christoffer> och protokoll från föregående möte finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te17/protokoll
<vainoharhainen> christoffer: Man skulle bara gå med i eran grupp på launchpad va?
<vainoharhainen> eller va det ngt mer
<christoffer> det stämmer
<vainoharhainen> Fint,.
<itmannen> Toni Appelqvist
<christoffer> Eftersom vi har som målsättning att ta beslut ikväll och det finns flera olika åsikter i ämnet kan kommande omröstningar avgöras med få röster
<christoffer> Därav ber jag alla som har tänkt att delta länka till respektive användare på launchpad
<christoffer> så att det enkelt går att kontrollera medlemskap i Ubuntu Sverige på de som röstar
<christoffer> https://launchpad.net/~christoffer-holmstedt
<vainoharhainen> https://launchpad.net/~lorem
<HakanS> https://launchpad.net/~hakans
<vainoharhainen> christoffer: zambezi ska vara med men han värmde ngn mat han är när vilken sekund som helst
<vainoharhainen> men han heter Zambezi tror jag
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, ok vi avvaktar en stund så alla får chansen att meddela närvaro
<Zambezi> Jag heter Zambezi på Launchpad ja.
<christoffer> amelia, Barre itmannen kes0 Markslap maxjezy mewmin Myrtti Nafallo swecarp Någon av er som vill delta på kvällens möte?
<Myrtti> _o/
<Myrtti> men jag är inte en medlem :-<
<kes0> https://launchpad.net/~cjav--
<christoffer> Myrtti, Det är okej
<christoffer> Zambezi, jag hittar ingen användare på https://launchpad.net/~zambezi
<Myrtti> okej, då heter jag https://launchpad.net/~myrtti
<vainoharhainen> christoffer: han är ju med i gruppen
<swecarp> https://launchpad.net/~marten-6
<christoffer> Myrtti, tänk på att inte rösta i eventuella omröstningar så spelar det ingen roll
<Zambezi> christoffer: Du godkände mig för en vecka sen ju.
<Myrtti> christoffer: javisst
<christoffer> Zambezi, jo, men användarnamnet är tydligen fel
<christoffer> ska söka lite
<Zambezi> christoffer: https://launchpad.net/~fk4gtk
<itmannen> https://launchpad.net/~toni-appelqvist
<christoffer> Zambezi, Perfekt, då var det fixat
<mewmin> jag åskådar bara
<itmannen> Jag har redan angett min närvaro
<christoffer> mewmin, ok, det är fritt fram att senare begära ordet om du vill säga något men precis som för Myrtti så får jag be dig att undvika att delta i eventuella omröstningar
<mewmin> ok
<christoffer> itmannen, Ja, det är lugnt
<christoffer> Sådär
<Zambezi> christoffer: Jag har övriga frågor angående HakanS sen.
<christoffer> Zambezi, något du vill ta under mötet eller ska vi ta det efteråt?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Jag tycker vi tar det innan vi börjar mötet eftersom det kan påverka hur folk ser på situationen med övertagandet.
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod
<itmannen> Ok. tack. Det som sägs här ska vara med på mötet. Slut
<christoffer> Zambezi, det låter som än del av senare diskussion. Kan vi börja med formalia innan?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Ja för fan.
<christoffer> gött
<christoffer> Eftersom förra veckans möte blev ganska rörigt enligt flera kommer vi idag att begära ordet om vi vill säga något
<christoffer> och det är mötesordförande som ger ordet
<christoffer> begära ordet görs med ett enkelt "!"
<christoffer> för att hålla detta mötet så enkelt som möjligt kommer ingen form av "replik" att ges möjlighet till
<christoffer> Något som är otydligt innan jag går vidare med punkt nummer ett val av mötesordförande?
<itmannen> Det är ok
<christoffer> #topic 1) Val av mötesordförande
<christoffer> Några förslag?
<Zambezi> christoffer
<itmannen> Sittande
<swecarp> sittande
<vainoharhainen> christoffer
<christoffer> ...Slut på förslag
<kes0> christoffer
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from christoffer
<swecarp> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from swecarp
<vainoharhainen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vainoharhainen
<HakanS> + 1
<kes0> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from kes0
<Zambezi> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Zambezi
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<amelia> nu kom jag också! bättre sent än aldrig. :)
<christoffer> amelia: posta länka till din användare på launchpad
<amelia> https://launchpad.net/~amelia
<Zambezi> christoffer: Om man röstar fel, är det fel då? Eller röstar man bara igen och den skrivs över?
<christoffer> rösta igen så ska det skrivas över
<Zambezi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Zambezi
<christoffer> om botten gör fel så ser vi ändå i IRC-loggen vad som gäller(senaste)
<christoffer> amelia, vill du rösta?
<amelia> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from amelia
<christoffer> #endvote
<amelia> så är det gjort. :)
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<christoffer> Hej realubot
<vainoharhainen> realubot: länka din launchpad
<realubot> vainoharhainen: Jag har ingen.
<vainoharhainen> :(
<realubot> Har mötet börjat eller?
<christoffer> realubot, jo vi har precis valt mig till mötesordförande ...punkt nummer ett avklarad
<Zambezi> realubot: Inte på riktigt.
<realubot> christoffer: Ok, bra. Då är jag inte så sent ute i.a.f.
<christoffer> realubot, idag använder vi oss av "!" för att begära ordet för att undvika den röra som blev förra veckan
<christoffer> Vi går vidare...
<Zambezi> christoffer: Så rörigt blev det väl inte?
<christoffer> #topic 2) Val av protokollförare
<Zambezi> amelia
<itmannen> amelia
<Zambezi> amelia: Do it. 20 minuter och vi har inte kommit någon vart.
<vainoharhainen> amelia
<kes0> amelia
<christoffer> Zambezi, jag tyckte inte det men var flera efteråt som uttryckte önskemål om mer uppstyrt möte.
<christoffer> amelia, är det okej för dig?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Ska vi inte rösta om det då i sann demokratiskt anda?
<itmannen> Nog med förslag
<vainoharhainen> Zambezi: nej det är diktatur
<itmannen> Skärp er
<vainoharhainen> itmannen: ?
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> Jag anser att det var en så liten detaljfråga så att det inte behövdes. Om vi kan hålla det mer strikt så fler har möjlighet att följa med mötets diskussioner så är det bättre.
<christoffer> itmannen, ordet är ditt
<itmannen> Tack. Skärp upp detta nu. Och tillåt inte ovidkommande utfall Slut
<christoffer> Tack itmannen
<amelia> christoffer: nej, jag kanske inte kan vara med på hela mötet.
<christoffer> ok
<swecarp> !
<Zambezi> christoffer: Jag vill ha omröstning om fri debatt.
<vainoharhainen> +1 Zambezi
<christoffer> Några fler förslag om till protokollförare?
<christoffer> swecarp, ordet är ditt
<amelia> jag föreslår HakanS som protkollförare
<Zambezi> christoffer: Det tar för lång tid att be om ordet och sen skriva. Efter en halvtimme har vi inte ens kommit igång.
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> Zambezi, vänligen begär ordet.
<christoffer> itmannen, ordet är ditt
<christoffer> HakanS, kan du vara protokollförare?
<itmannen> Tack. HakanS är inte valbar som protikollförare. tack
<vainoharhainen> itmannen: varför?
<HakanS> Ja.
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, vänligen begär ordet.
<vainoharhainen> lol
<vainoharhainen> !
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, ordet är ditt
<realubot> !
<vainoharhainen> Varför?
<itmannen> !
<swecarp> jag lämnar datorn under en haltimme så räkna inte med min röst i frågor
<christoffer> realubot, ordet är ditt
<christoffer> swecarp, ok
<realubot> christoffer: Jag undrar också varför HakanS inte skulle vara valbar?
<christoffer> Tack realubot
<christoffer> itmannen, ordet är ditt
<realubot> Frågan är till itmannen
<amelia> !
<vainoharhainen> !
<itmannen> Ok. tack för ordet. HakanS har inte angett sin näravo och inte skrivit sitt lunchpad länk. Slut
<vainoharhainen> Oväntat
<christoffer> itmannen, Jo, han skrev precis efter mig
<christoffer> amelia, ordet är ditt
<amelia> 1. kan vi ta en sak i taget så kommer vi vidare. 2. när ni begär ordet skriv färdigt meningen så ni kan trycka på enter när ni får ordet så går det snabbare.
<itmannen> !
<Zambezi> amelia: Eller så har vi fritt ord så är det inga problem.
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, ordet är ditt ..sedan itmannen
<vainoharhainen> Håller med Zambezi om att detta systemet med ! är riktigt uselt, kommer ta halva natten för oss att bli klara om vi ska diskutera igenom allt.
<itmannen> Är du klar ?
<realubot> !
<vainoharhainen> itmannen: Ja.
<vainoharhainen> Klart slut
<vainoharhainen> 1212
<itmannen> Ok. ber om ursäkt. fel av mig. HakanS har angett
<itmannen> Slut
<christoffer> realubot, är det angående val av protokollförare eller kan jag gå vidare med valeT?
<realubot> Det bästa kanske är att ha fri debatt tills vi kommer till en fråga där det verkligen behövs en mer uppstyrd debatt?
<vainoharhainen> !
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, varsågod
<realubot> christoffer: GÃ¥ vidare med valet du.
<vainoharhainen> realubot: håller ej med. Klart slut 121212
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<amelia> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from amelia
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<kes0> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from kes0
<vainoharhainen> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from vainoharhainen
<Zambezi> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Zambezi
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:2 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<christoffer> HakanS, vald till protokollförare
<christoffer> #topic 3) Godkännande av föregående protokoll
<christoffer> Föregående protokoll finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te17/protokoll
<christoffer> Någon som har några invändningar
<Zambezi> christoffer: Jag har en invändning. Ett förtydligande är önskvärt.
<itmannen> Inga invändningar
<christoffer> Zambezi, angående vad?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Gällande min punkt.
<christoffer> Zambezi, under övriga frågor?
<realubot> +0
<realubot> Oj.
<realubot> :)
<kes0> realubot, Sluta sova
<Zambezi> christoffer: Jag vill att det ska framgå att det gäller de tveksamma ämnen han påstår sig ha sett, men inte kan precisera.
<christoffer> Zambezi, ok jag försöker formulera en förbättring
<christoffer> 2 sek
<christoffer> Vad sägs om tillägget "Detta gäller frågor om tveksamma diskussionsämnen som HakanS påstår sig ha sett i #ubuntu-se-offtopic"
<christoffer> Zambezi, ok?
<Zambezi> christoffer: ... mer fram i frågan om tveksamma samtalsämnen i #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Din kan gå.
<christoffer> Om ni uppdaterar protokollet finns ändringen där nu
<christoffer> Några fler synpunkter om förra veckans protokoll?
<christoffer> jag ger en minut...sedan går vi vidare till omröstning
<itmannen> Inga mer synpunkter
<Zambezi> christoffer: Det är okej för min del.
<christoffer> Zambezi, bra
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi godkänna föregående mötesprotokoll med ovan diskuterat förändring? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te17/protokoll)
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna föregående mötesprotokoll med ovan diskuterat förändring? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te17/protokoll)
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<kes0> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from kes0
<Zambezi> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Zambezi
<vainoharhainen> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from vainoharhainen
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna föregående mötesprotokoll med ovan diskuterat förändring? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te17/protokoll)
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<christoffer> Mötesprotokollet på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te17/protokoll godkänndes...revision nummer 6
<christoffer> Innan vi går vidare med diskussionen om #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<christoffer> så har förslag om fri diskussion kommit upp
<christoffer> jag föreslår en snabb omröstning utan diskussion. Är det okej?
<vainoharhainen> y
<itmannen> Ok
<swecarp> ok
<realubot> Ja.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Ja.
<christoffer> För att inga tveksamheter ska råda så förklarar jag kort i förväg
<christoffer> rösta +1 för fri debatt
<christoffer> rösta -1 för att alla ska begära ordet med !
<itmannen> !
<realubot> +1
<christoffer> +0 för att avstå
<realubot> Oj. :S
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod
<kes0> -1
<realubot> Hehe
<christoffer> ingen omröstning har påbörjats än
<christoffer> jag förklarade bara i förväg
<HakanS> -1
<realubot> +1
<vainoharhainen> ...
<christoffer> itmannen, ?
<realubot> Hahaha
<itmannen> tar tillbaka mitt !
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> #vote Vill vi ha fri diskussion rösta (+1) eller vill vi ha begäran av ordet med ! (-1)?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Vill vi ha fri diskussion rösta (+1) eller vill vi ha begäran av ordet med ! (-1)?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Zambezi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Zambezi
<christoffer> -1
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> -1 received from christoffer
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<amelia> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from amelia
<vainoharhainen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vainoharhainen
<swecarp> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from swecarp
<itmannen> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from itmannen
<HakanS> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from HakanS
<kes0> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from kes0
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Vill vi ha fri diskussion rösta (+1) eller vill vi ha begäran av ordet med ! (-1)?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:5 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion denied
<christoffer> Vi fortsätter med begäran av ordet med "!"
<christoffer> #topic 4) Diskussion om framtiden för #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<christoffer> Zambezi, hade synpunkter i början så jag ger dig ordet direkt
 * HakanS_ har bytt från telefonen till datorn
 * realubot har bytt från långbyxor till kortbyxor.
<kes0> =)
<Zambezi> HakanS_: Varför har du inte svarat på en enda fråga från oss veteraner i #ubuntu-se-offtopic? Du har inte kunnat ange en enda rad med timestamp för fel samtalsämnen.
<christoffer> Vänligen begär ordet så att inga ovidkommande diskussioner uppstår.
<vainoharhainen> !
<kes0> Han hade ordet
<christoffer> kes0, jo, det var till er andra jag riktade min kommentar
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, varsågod ordet är ditt
<Zambezi> HakanS: Jag kan tillägga att jag har så där 450 loggar. Så ge mig en dag där det diskuterats fel saker så tar jag fram det. Om du nu kan det.
<kes0> K
<vainoharhainen> Vill bara bekräfta det zambezi säger, har själv försökt prata med HakanS ett flertal gånger rörande hans kanal utan något svar. Så får vi ej tillbaka kanalen tycker jag ni skall se över vem som skall "äga" kanalen.
<vainoharhainen> Klart slut 1382349834
<HakanS> !
<christoffer> HakanS, varsågod ordet är ditt
<HakanS> Jag har inga loggar eftersom jag använde webb-chatten. Vilka dagar dessa diskussioner förekom kan jag inte precisera.
<christoffer> Tack HakanS
<HakanS> Egentligen är diskussionen av vad som diskuterades i kanalen irrelevant.
<Zambezi> !
<amelia> !
<christoffer> Zambezi, varsågod ordet är ditt
<HakanS> När diskussionerna pågick ägdes kanalen av einand.
<HakanS> Klar
<Zambezi> HakanS: Varför är den det? Har det verkligen pratats om fel saker då? Varför undviker du även frågor om att du rymmer så fort det hettar till?
<christoffer> Zambezi, är du klar?
<vainoharhainen> !
<Zambezi> christoffer: Yes man!
<christoffer> amelia, ordet är ditt
<amelia> Alternativet att återgå till en kanal där inte CoC och Ubuntus/freenodes kanalriktlinjer följs är omöjligt eftersom att IRC Council nu uppmärksammat att kanalen finns och att den inte följer CoC. Alternativet att ha en kanal som följer CoC är meningslöst då vi tillåter offtopic samtal som följer CoC och Ubuntus/freenodes kanalriktlinjer i #ubuntu-se.
<HakanS> !
<amelia> Jag ser därför att det enda vettiga att göra är att lägga ner kanalen och låta de "tillåtna" offtopic-samtalen fortgå i #ubuntu-se och de samtalsämnen som inte hör hemma får avhandlas i andra kanaler som vem som helst kan starta när som helst.
<amelia> klar
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, varsågod ordet är ditt
<realubot> !
 * christoffer informerar även om att ni gärna får avsluta era inlägg med "slut" eller motsvarande precis som amelia så är det tydligt att ert inlägg i dialogen är slut.
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, ordet är ditt
<realubot> christoffer: Jag vill inte ha ordet längre.
<christoffer> realubot, ok
<itmannen> !
 * HakanS hostar.
<realubot> !
<christoffer> Jag avvaktar 5 minuter sedan går ordet vidare
<christoffer> dock kanske 5 minuter är i längsta laget
<kes0> JÃ¥
<itmannen> Ge ordet nu
<christoffer> HakanS, ordet är ditt
<HakanS> Jag hade nog ordet.
<HakanS> Bara för att jag inte har loggar innebär inte att diskussionerna inte förekommit. Diskussioner om mig som person hör inte hemma här.
<HakanS> Klar.
<christoffer> tack HakanS itmannen ordet är ditt
<Zambezi> !
<christoffer> itmannen, ?
<itmannen> Tack. jag avslutar me klar. Jag tycker detta är lite av en storm i ett vattenglas kanske. men en toppstyrning av en offtopic är aldrig ar. I synnerhet som det brukar vara selektivy seende- Slut
<christoffer> realubot, ordet är ditt ...sedan Zambezi direkt där efter
<realubot> En central fråga i sammanhanget är ju om det finns regler för IRC-kanaler som innehåller ordet ubuntu. Är det så att kanalen måste följa CoC eller några andra regler för att den heter ubuntu-se-* ? Det är ju av stor betydelse för amelias resonemang om att lägga ner kanalen p.g.a. att den är uppmärksammad av IRC Council och inte följer CoC.
<realubot> klar
<christoffer> Zambezi, ordet är ditt
<Zambezi> HakanS: Självklart är diskussioner kring ditt ledarskap av yttersta relevans. En ledare ska synas och vara tillgänglig. Om du går iväg som förra mötet så inger det inget större förtroende. Vad fan? Middag i två timmar. Vem tror du att du lurar? Är du nöjd med övertagandet och den upprördhet du orsakat?
<christoffer> Inga fler på talarlistan.
<HakanS> !
<christoffer> HakanS, varsågod
<christoffer> HakanS, ?
<HakanS> Ett svar till realubot: Ja, alla kanaler som ligger inom ubuntus namnrymd #ubuntu- tillhör ubuntu-gemenskapen och ska följa CoC.
<realubot> !
<HakanS> Klar
<christoffer> realubot, varsågod
<Zambezi> !
<realubot> Jag undrar fortfarande om #ubuntu-se-offtopic måste följa CoC?
<realubot> Det är svårt att rösta för eller emot att lägga ner kanalen om man inte ens vet att kanalen måste följa CoC för att få finnas kvar.
<realubot> klar
<christoffer> Zambezi, varsågod
<Zambezi> HakanS: Jag hade lite frågor till dig. Ska du inte besvara de herr ledare för Ubuntu-se?
<realubot> !
<Zambezi> christoffer: Du kanske börjar förstå vad jag menade sist?
<HakanS> !
<christoffer> realubot, varsågod ordet är ditt
<realubot> Jag ställer frågan direkt till amelia. amelia säger att IRC Council har uppmärksammat att kanalen finns och att den inte följer CoC. Det innebär enligt amelia att den inte kan återgå i einands händer.
<realubot> Så om jag förstår amelia rätt så måste #ubuntu-se-ottopic följa CoC om den ska heta #ubuntu-se-* eller vad gäller
<realubot> ?
<realubot> klar
<christoffer> HakanS, ordet är ditt
<HakanS> Svar till Zambezi: Dessa frågor kan jag gärna diskutera på ett annat möte. Men på detta möte hör de inte hemma. Klar
<Zambezi> !
<christoffer> Zambezi, varsågod
<Zambezi> HakanS: Deja vu!
<itmannen> !
<Zambezi> HakanS: Fly du bara, men jag kommer vara på dig. Det kan jag lova dig!
<amelia> !
<vainoharhainen> !
<christoffer> Jag anser att diskussionerna går ifrån ämnet om #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<christoffer> tänk på att hålla er till ämnet
<christoffer> Zambezi, är du klar?
<kes0> !
<Zambezi> christoffer: Ja. Dock får jag ju inflika nu att det är en central del i hur övertagandet skett. Vad jag förstod skulle inga ändringar göras.
<christoffer> itmannen, ordet är ditt
<Zambezi> christoffer: Kan du ge ordet till två samtidigt för att snabba på det hela?
<christoffer> Zambezi, inte samtidigt men efter varandra går att göra.
<itmannen> Tack. jag avslutar med slut. Nu börjar detta lämna kärnfrågan och övergå till personkonflikter. Frågan handlar om offtopic ska vara kvar eller ej Sluẗ́
<christoffer> amelia, ordet är ditt ....därefter går ordet till vainoharhainen
<amelia> realubot: Kanaler som innehåller #ubuntu måste följa CoC eftersom att # indikerar att det är en officiell kanal på freenode (d.v.s. man får inte använda varumärken i namnet hur som helst) och ubuntu är Canonicals varumärke. klar.
<vainoharhainen> Ber om ursäkt för jag försvann förut var tvungen att ta ett samtal! HakanS, oväntat att du skulle skippa idag igen :). *slutelisluuuut*
<christoffer> kes0, varsågod ordet är ditt
<kes0> Jag drar iväg nårgra minuter så kan inte rösta. Ökenräven klart slut
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Talarlistan är tom
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod
<Zambezi> !
<realubot> !
<Zambezi> amelia: Så det får heta #bloatubuntu då med andra ord utan att det löjliga regelverket appliceras?
<christoffer> Zambezi, klar?
<itmannen> Tack. jag fattar inte varför inte våra möten kan vara lite seriösa utan en massa fjant. Nog är det vuxna personer här som kan vara med på ett riktigt möte ? Slut
<Zambezi> christoffer: Ja.
<christoffer> realubot, varsågod
<realubot> Jag håller med amelia om att man lika gärna kan lägga ner #ubuntu-se-offtopic om kanalen måste följa CoC och istället acceptera offtopic-snack (enligt CoC) i #ubuntu-se om inget seriöst Ubuntu-samtal sker i kanalen.
<itmannen> +1
<vainoharhainen> -50
<realubot> d.v.s. om ingen för tillfället håller på och diskuterar Ubuntu så att offtopic-prat stör.
<realubot> slut
<christoffer> Talarlistan är tom
<Zambezi> !
<christoffer> Zambezi, varsågod
<Zambezi> christoffer: Hur förhåller sig du att återlämna kanalen? Det gick ju bra i två år?
<christoffer> Eftersom talarlistan är tom passar jag på att svara på frågan...
<Zambezi> christoffer: HakanS har bara idlat någon månad och sen bara tagit över kanalen. Flera har droppat ut. Är det inte dags för reflektion?
<realubot> !
<Zambezi> Paragrafryttare är något som myndigheter kan vara. Inte open source för helvete.
<christoffer> Zambezi, vänligen svär inte
<christoffer> vi kan hålla samtalen på vettig nivå
<Zambezi> christoffer: Jag svär alltid.
<christoffer> Jag anser att det inte passar in här så jag ber dig återigen att inte svära.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Det har gått bra tidigare, men visst. Om du vill vara sån så.
<christoffer> Jag är på amelia linje om att kanalen inte behövs. Eftersom kanalen är skapad under #ubuntu namnrymnden av misstag så är det inte så mkt att göra i dagsläget.
<vainoharhainen> !, Zambezi: tyvärr har "PKismen" spridit sig till ubuntu communityt :) så vi gamla rävar får väll hitta ett nytt hem.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Vaddå misstag?
<christoffer> realubot, varsågod ordet är ditt
<realubot> Zambezi: Om det är sant som amelia säger att #ubuntu-se-* måste följa CoC så är ju inte ett återlämnande av kanalen möjligt oavsett om HakanS vill eller inte. Kanalen fungerade inte korrekt (d.v.s. enligt CoC) från början utan fungerade p.g.a. att IRC Council inte visste om kanalen.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Vet du ens varför kanalen skapades? För att någon rabbiat OP i #ubuntu-se styrde upp med järnhand och sabbade "gemenskapen".
<christoffer> Zambezi, vänligen begär ordet nästa gång. (men ska svara på din fråga så fort det är möjligt).
<christoffer> !
<christoffer> realubot, är du klar?
<realubot> christoffer: Ja. Förlåt. Glömde säga slut/klar.
<christoffer> realubot, ok
<christoffer> Zambezi, nej, jag var inte aktiv inom Ubuntu Sverige för två år sedan.
<christoffer> Talarlistan är tom
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod
 * kes0 Tillbak
<itmannen> Tack. Klockan är 22:00 och jag vet inte riktigt om vi kommit framåt i frågan. Slut
<christoffer> Talarlistan är tom
<vainoharhainen> Zambezi:  :)
<amelia> !
<christoffer> amelia, varsågod
<amelia> Är planen att vi ska fatta något beslut idag eller ska vi bara försöka komma överens eller vad är planen?
<amelia> klar
<christoffer> amelia, viljan från förra mötet var att vi skulle besluta om det oavsett om vi har konsensus eller ej.
<christoffer> men om det är som du säger angående ubuntu-namnrymnden ser jag ingen mening i att rösta om det
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod
<itmannen> tack. Kör en omröstnig. ha kvar offtopic eller ej. Slut
<realubot> !
<christoffer> realubot, varsågod ordet är ditt
<realubot> Det är viktigt att op i #ubuntu-se informeras om att offtopic-prat accepteras under vissa förutsättningar OM #ubuntu-se-offtopic läggs ner.
<Zambezi> !
<vainoharhainen> !, tycker vi skall vänta med omröstning för nu är det enbart 3 offtopic användare här inne känns ju lite uppgjort annars :)
<vainoharhainen> vi bör informera andra om detta
<itmannen> +1
<realubot> En synpunkt bara.
<realubot> klar
<christoffer> Zambezi, ordet är ditt
<Zambezi> Kan man inte ut se mötesordförande ordinare, reserv och dito på protokollförare för nästa möte så tar det inte ett år innan man kommer igång?
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, vänligen begär ordet och invänta att du får ordet
<christoffer> vainoharhainen, ordet är ditt
<vainoharhainen> slut.
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod
<christoffer> !
<amelia> !
<itmannen> Tack. Vi måste besluta något nu. Annars så blir det en långbänk av ärendet . Slut
<christoffer> Tack itmannen
<christoffer> Jag har ordet...
<christoffer> Zambezi, det är ingen bra idé eftersom vi inte vet vem som närvarar nästa möte
<christoffer> Jag anser att man kan hinna med formalia inom 10 minuter om alla är förbereda
<christoffer> och alla undviker frågor om ovdikommande saker
<christoffer> idag var det väldigt mycket frågor som inte hade med punkterna att göra
<christoffer> slut
<christoffer> amelia, varsågod
<Zambezi> christoffer: Det går ju aldrig. Det vet du ju.
<amelia> nvm. klar
<christoffer> Talarlistan är tom
<itmannen> Vote
<Zambezi> Riggad omröstning. :-/
<vainoharhainen> Ja
<vainoharhainen> Zambezi: idiotiskt att retards som aldrig har hängt i offtopic ska vara med och rösta
<vainoharhainen> vi kan lika med lämna mötet.
<vainoharhainen> afk...
<realubot> !
<christoffer> Det frågades om det enbart var diskussion förra mötet och det var det. Sedan var tanken att ett nytt möte skulle hållas i Januari men det var för långt bort. Så vi röstade om att ha detta möte istället.
<christoffer> realubot, ordet är ditt
<christoffer> *just för denna fråga
<swecarp> !
<realubot> Zambezi: Hur skulle #ubuntu-se-offtopic finnas kvar utan att följa CoC när alla kanalen #ubuntu-se-* måste följa CoC?
<christoffer> swecarp, ordet är ditt
<swecarp> En liten reflektion jag har detta möte liknar en lekstuga
<Zambezi> HakanS: Du har missat omröstningen!
 * christoffer informerar om att det inte har varit någon omröstning
<christoffer> Zambezi, kan du vänligen hålla dig till mötet
<swecarp> vidare angående offtopic rummet så anser jag att är det så att all som heter ubuntu-se* styrs av vissa regler så även om vi lämnar tillbaka rummet så styrs det av dessa regler och då har den fria offtopiciden försvunnit så den enda lösningen är i såfall att skapa ett rum som inte innefattas av reglernaslut
<christoffer> Tack swecarp
<christoffer> Talarlistan är tom
<amelia> !
<christoffer> amelia, varsågod
<realubot> !
<Zambezi> !
<Zambezi> Nw.
<swecarp> !
<amelia> Zambezi och vainoharhainen var båda med på förra mötet och beslutade om att vi skulle ha detta extramöte eftersom att januari var för lång tid att vänta.. då är det inte ok att påstå att det ska vara någon riggad omröstning.
<itmannen> +1
<amelia> dessutom är väl en del av problemet att flera i offtopic-kanalen inte är medlemmar i locot och att det visat sig att kanaler under #ubuntu-se* är svenska locots ansvar och vi ligger in bra till hos Ubuntu generellt sett så de har ögonen på oss.
<amelia> klar
<christoffer> realubot, ordet är ditt ...därefter swecarp
<Zambezi> amelia: Det här är som ett öråd i Robinson. Det finns olika falanger där en är uttalat super anti. Det är riggningen.
<realubot> Hur kommer det sig att ingen reagerar på att #ubuntu-se-offtopic inte följer CoC under två år om det nu är så viktigt?
<realubot> klar
<christoffer> swecarp, ordet är ditt
<christoffer> sedan är talarlistan tom
<christoffer> Zambezi, vänligen begär ordet.
<amelia> Zambezi: den sida som är uttalat anti är UBUNTU och detta är ett UBUNTU COMMUNITY ingen fritidsgård!
<christoffer> amelia, vänligen begär ordet eller ta diskussionen i privat chat
<Zambezi> !
<christoffer> swecarp, ordet är ditt
<swecarp> det jag förstår av hela denna soppa är att ubuntu centralt har utryckt sitt missnöje angående kanalen eller har jag fel
<amelia> !
<christoffer> Zambezi, ordet är ditt
<Zambezi> christoffer: Det här blir löjligt att man ska be om ordet efter att någon fått ordet och ställt en direkt fråga till mig.
<swecarp> jag var klarr ursäkta
<christoffer> Zambezi, det må va hänt men idag kör vi dessa regler efter tidigare omröstning
<christoffer> amelia, ordet är ditt
<amelia> som jag förstått det är det så att HakanS har å sin sida ogillat kanalen och vidtagit sina åtgärder och när #offtopic-ubuntu-se reggades blev IRC Coucil informerade om detta av freenode staff vilket resulterade i att de fick upp ögonen för #ubuntu-se-offtopic också.
<amelia> klar
<realubot> !
<christoffer> realubot, varsågod ordet är ditt
<realubot> amelia: Vad säger IRC Council om #offtopic-ubuntu-se då?
<amelia> !
<realubot> Eller Ubuntu?
<realubot> klar
<christoffer> amelia, varsågod
<amelia> jag vet inte vad som är sagt om den nya kanalen. det är inte jag som har kontakten med IRC Council, det är Nafallo eftersom att han är kontaktperson för #ubuntu-se*
<amelia> klar
<christoffer> Talarlistan är tom
<Zambezi> !
<christoffer> Zambezi, varsågod
<Zambezi> amelia: Jag tror du tänker på #ubuntu-se-offtopic-offtopic och inte #offtopic-ubuntu-se? För den sistnämda ingår ju inte i rymden.
<amelia> !
<christoffer> amelia, varsågod
<amelia> som jag förstått blir ubuntu informerade om alla kanalen som reggas med ubuntu i sig under # då det indikerar en officiell kanal. freenode använder ## för inofficiella kanaler.
<amelia> klar
<realubot> !
<christoffer> realubot, varsågod
<realubot> Så #offtopic-ubuntu-se är en lika officiell kanal som #ubuntu-se-offtopic då?
<itmannen> !
<realubot> klar
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod
<amelia> !
<itmannen> Tack. Kan vi inte gå till omrösting. Vara eller icke vara. Slut
<christoffer> amelia, varsågod
<Zambezi> !
<amelia> jag kan inte regelverket som ett rinnande vatten, den info jag har fått är att IRC Council blivit informerade av freenode staff vid registreringen av någon kanal och därför har diskussionen om #ubuntu-se-offtopic kommit upp.
<amelia> klar
<christoffer> Zambezi, varsågod
<Zambezi> itmannen: Har du bråttom eller?
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod
<itmannen> Tack. Zambezi. Nej men detta ältande ger inget. Slut
<christoffer> !
<christoffer> Jag tar tillfället i akt och lägger fram min syn på det hela nu....jag avslutar med "slut" när jag är klar
<christoffer> Som jag ser på det finns det valde vi denna mötestid förra veckan för att en gång för alla diskutera och besluta om #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<christoffer> *- finns det
<christoffer> Med den informationen vi har i dagsläget kan kanaler som är officiella på freenode
<christoffer> och innehåller "ubuntu" inte frångå Ubuntu CoC
<christoffer> därför finns det endast en sak kvar att rösta om
<christoffer> detta gäller om #ubuntu-se-offtopic ska finnas kvar eller ej
<christoffer> slut
<christoffer> talarlistan är tom
<swecarp> !
<christoffer> swecarp, varsågod
<swecarp> äntligen så kanske vi kan komma till röstning det christoffer  säger håller jag med om helt
<swecarp> klar
<itmannen> +1
<christoffer> Någon mer som har någon avslutande kommentar innan omröstning?
<swecarp> !
<Zambezi> !
<christoffer> swecarp, varsågod
<swecarp> det vi har haft är egentligen ett 2 timmars tjöt om en sak som skulle kunna vara av klarat på 20 min
<swecarp> klar
<christoffer> Zambezi, varsågod
<realubot> !
<Zambezi> christoffer: Ja, vad är alternativen? Låt oss fundera över de ett tag först.
<christoffer> realubot, varsågod ordet är ditt
<realubot> swecarp: Jag tror vi förstår din poäng men det är inte säkert att alla tycker att det är meningslöst tjöt.
<realubot> klar
<realubot> !
<christoffer> realubot, varsågod
<realubot> christoffer: Nej. Jag förhastade mig.
<swecarp> !
<christoffer> swecarp, varsågod
<christoffer> !
<Zambezi> christoffer: Två timmar sen. Bra gjort!
<Zambezi> CasperN: ^
<CasperN> va?
<CasperN> jag är inte sen, det är ni som tjuvstartat
<swecarp> bara en liten info till er alla jag är ny i denna gemenskap och har inge koplingar till något av lägren så min reflektion i frågan kanske är en ren opartisk reflektion
<christoffer> CasperN, vi använder oss av "!" för att begära ordet idag
<CasperN> ok
<swecarp> klar
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod
<itmannen> Tack. Men snälla ni. Kan vi gå till vote och sluta älta ? Slut
<Zambezi> !
<christoffer> Zambezi, varsågod
<Zambezi> itmannen: Varför är du så otålig? Vi ska ju alla känna att vi är klara. Inte bara du.
<Zambezi> Jultomten aka einand.
<christoffer> Zambezi, tyvärr är det inte så många alternativ kvar.
<christoffer> Jag anser att vi är redo för omröstning
<Zambezi> christoffer: Kan du inte låta einand få ordet med om han vill? Det är ju honom ni kört över.
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> Zambezi, mötet har hållit på i över två timmar. Om man ville ha sagt något fanns möjligheten långt tidigare.
<swecarp> !
<Jultomten> Det är förståss lögn
<einand> byter tillfälligt till einand för att göra saker enklare
<christoffer> einand, vi begär ordet med "!" idag
<christoffer> itmannen, varsågod du har ordet
<einand> Jag har inte getts någon möjlighet att säga något tidigare
<christoffer> Ja, då tar vi en avslutande runda ...vilka vill skriva upp sig på talarlistan
<christoffer> efter itmannen  är det swecarp
<einand> !
<christoffer> itmannen, ?
<einand> men jag vill gärna ha loggar, så jag kan läsa in mig på vad som sagt
<christoffer> DÃ¥ drar jag streck i debatten.
<itmannen> Tack. Nu börjar detta likna en Polsk riksdag. Och det vill jag inte vara med i. Ids man inte vara med från star så har man försatt sina chanser. Slut
<vainoharhainen> ahttp://uploaded.lokalen.org/upload5/purplepuls.jpg
<vainoharhainen> lol
<christoffer> först itmannen, sedan swecarp och sist einand
<amelia> !
<vainoharhainen> vafan
<christoffer> swecarp, ordet är dit
<christoffer> *ditt
<swecarp> nu kanske jag gör mig ovänn med flera här  einand  vi har diskuterat fråga i 2 timmar här nu och mötet började kl 20,30 om det inte går aTT PASSA TIDEN SÅ GILLA LÄGET
<einand> itmannen: Det är snarare stasfi facioner, jag blir bestulen på saker, jag blir inte ens inbjuden, utan får höra om mötet bakvägar
<swecarp> klar
<vainoharhainen> swecarp: han har ej fått ngn info om MÖTET
<christoffer> einand, ordet är ditt
<einand> swecarp: PASSA TIDER, vad har ni för problem, ni diskterar något som jag skött i ca 2 år, utan att ens bjuda in mig, eller tala om att möjligheten finns
<swecarp> !
<christoffer> mötespunkten håller på att avslutas
<christoffer> streck är dragen i diskussionen
<christoffer> einand, är sista talar
<christoffer> *talare
<einand> ingen har ens frågat mig, om min syn på det hela, då jag troligtvis kunnat lösa denna konflikten mycket smidigare
<christoffer> innan omröstning
<Zambezi> christoffer: Hur lång tid får vi fundera på alternativen innan omröstningen sker?
<christoffer> einand, är du klar?
<itmannen> Va ?
<einand> Hela denna dispyten har nått oändliga höjder pga hur illa ni skött det, särskilt HakanS
<realubot> !
<einand> jag kan säga så här, så extremt illa hela detta skötts, så hade jag aldrig någonsin gett kanalen till er.
<christoffer> realubot, diskussionen är avslutat einand är sista talare innan omröstning
<realubot> christoffer: Ok.
<einand> Vad skall det röstas om?
<vainoharhainen> einand: kanalens framtid
<vainoharhainen> einand: men du får ejj rösta
<einand> ja, men vad
<christoffer> Kanalens vara eller icke-vara...om offtopic ska flyttas till #ubuntu-se eller ej
<einand> klart jag får, jag fick ju vara talaer
<vainoharhainen> einand: nej, det är diktatur som råder här :)
<einand> vainoharhainen: märkt det
<christoffer> einand, du måste vara medlem i launchpad-gruppen #ubuntu-se för att få rösta
<itmannen> Vote
<christoffer> är du det så är det okej att rösta
<einand> christoffer: och det blir jag enklast?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Ge einand en chans och bli det då.
<vainoharhainen> einand: rätt roligt att det enbart är 3st här inne med rösträtt som ens har ngt att göra med ubuntu-offtopic dom adnra som ska rösta har aldrig hängt där
<christoffer> vainoharhainen Zambezi , vänligen begär ordet innan ni talar
<christoffer> einand, via launchpad och sedan gå in i #ubuntu-se gruppen och ansök om medlemskap
<einand> då var det väl ingen ide att jag kom in här, om ni ändå redan bestämt er
<christoffer> så kan jag godkänna det sedan
<vainoharhainen> einand: vi kommer ändå förlora så skit samma
<kes0> vainoharhainen, 3 st?
<kes0> JAg har hängt där också förr
<einand> christoffer: hur ansöker jag lättast om medlemaksp där då?
<vainoharhainen> kes0: trodde du var afk.
<christoffer> Jag anser att diskussionen nu är klar och kommer starta omröstningen alldeles strax. Jag låter omröstningen vara igång 10 minuter så att einand hinner registrera sig.
<kes0> vainoharhainen, Aha =P
<CasperN> !
<christoffer> einand, gå in på https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se
<einand> gjort
<christoffer> så ska det finnas en knapp till höger har jag för mig
<realubot> christoffer: Får inte jag rösta heller då? Jag är inte medlem i någon Launchpad-grupp vad jag vet.
<christoffer> join team
<einand> Your request to join Ubuntu Sweden LoCo Team is awaiting approval.
<christoffer> realubot, det stämmer realubot
<christoffer> einand, nu är du medlem
<christoffer> realubot, vill du gå med också innan omröstningen avslutas?
<realubot> christoffer: Ok, då har jag inte fått rösta på det här eller förra mötet heller då. Men det har jag ju gjort och det har ju registrerats.
<realubot> christoffer: Ja ja.
<einand> vart röstar jag
<realubot> christoffer: Jag går med.
<kes0> Men kom igen, kan itne alla få rösta bara
<christoffer> einand, här i kanalen
<kes0> inte*
<einand> vilka alternativ
<CasperN> realubot: du är väl med sedan tidigare?
<realubot> CasperN: Nej.
<itmannen> !
<vainoharhainen> itmannen: gå och lägg dig farfar.
<christoffer> #vote Ska vi stänga ner #ubuntu-se-offtopic och flytta offtopic diskussioner till #ubuntu-se?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ska vi stänga ner #ubuntu-se-offtopic och flytta offtopic diskussioner till #ubuntu-se?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<einand> så förra veckans omrösningar måste göras om då
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<vainoharhainen> nja
<einand> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from einand
<vainoharhainen> SKa vi ej rösta om vi får tbx kanalen
<vainoharhainen> hrm
<vainoharhainen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vainoharhainen
<swecarp> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from swecarp
<realubot> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from realubot
<amelia> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from amelia
<CasperN> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from CasperN
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<einand> sedan så vill jag ta upp en sista punkt
<kes0> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from kes0
<vainoharhainen> +20
<christoffer> einand, under mötet eller ska vi ta den efteråt bara vi?
<Zambezi> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Zambezi
<realubot> vainoharhainen: Det går ju inte att få tillbaka kanalen eftersom en kanal som heter #ubuntu-se-* måste följa CoC. Därför tog christoffer bort alt. att HakanS skulle lämna tillbaka kanalen.
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<vainoharhainen> realubot: det är bullshit vi kunde ha den i 2-3år
<itmannen> !
<einand> christoffer: tja, det är bara det att jag vill gärna bli unbannad eftersom offtopic uppenbart flyttar hem igen
<CasperN> fast då gäller ju CoC...
<CasperN> och är det inte det som varit problemet
<realubot> vainoharhainen: Säg inte det till mig. Säg det till amelia m.f.l.
<einand> alltså offtopic snack är numera tillåtet i "grund" kanalen
<CasperN> fast rumsrent...
<einand> har den ju alltid vart
<realubot> einand: Ja. Om offtopic-snacket följer CoC.
<vainoharhainen> haha
<vainoharhainen> Dvs inget offtopic snack
<vainoharhainen> :D
<vainoharhainen> Ingen politik osv..
<amelia> offtopic-snack är tillåtet enligt CoC, freenodes och Ubuntus kanalriktlinjer. d.v.s. som det alltid har varit.
<itmannen> ! Igen
<CasperN> det står det inte om i CoC vainoharhainen
<CasperN> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1
<realubot> einand: Alltså. Det kommer tillåtas offtopic-snack i #ubuntu-se i fortsättningen så länge det inte stör UBuntu/Linux-snacket och så länge det följer CoC.
<christoffer> einand, ja, det måste vi ju ta tag i i sådana fall
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<CasperN> fast jag vill få gå till personangrepp offtopic :(
<einand> amelia: fast inte enligt OPs i #ubuntu-se
<einand> amelia: eller HakanS kanske inte ens är OP där?
<CasperN> Myrtti: guidelines är inte CoC
<amelia> einand: HakanS är inte op i #ubuntu-se nej
<Myrtti> den är riktad för mycket åt #ubuntu, men där finns en bugreport om det
<einand> amelia: tja, då får iaf denna omröstningen tyst på honom
<Zambezi> Myrtti: Varför bryr du dig om en svensk kanal när du knappt kan språket ens?
<itmannen> christoffer,  Tyvärr har du ni tappat kontrollen över detta möte. Så mao gör ett snabbt avslut tack
<einand> Sedan har jag en fråga till, vad var det för fel jag gjorde med offtopic eftersom ni så hemskt gärna ville ta tillbaka den
<Myrtti> Zambezi: jag kan inte prova att bättre min svenska?
<CasperN> amelia: kommer guidelines gälla då? eller bara CoC, för guidelines är ju det som stör offtopic mest
<einand> enda jag fick som svar på frågan är för "Vissa inte vågar joina"
<einand> men kunde aldrig få nått konrket
<einand> dom flesta tycker kanalen fungera fint
<Zambezi> Myrtti: Jo, men varför sabba en kanal du aldrig varit i?
<christoffer> itmannen, jag låter diskussionen vara medan omröstning sker. Avslutar omröstning om 3 minuter.
<vainoharhainen> Zambezi: Det gäller ju fler än bara Myrtti
<amelia> CasperN: det kommer att komma skriftliga regler för vad som är tillåtet i #ubuntu-se och det kommer att baseras på Ubuntus och freenodes kanalriktlinjer samt att CoC definitivt ska gälla.
<Zambezi> einand: HakanS har vägrat svara på en enda fråga jag ställt här. Jag har fått svar att det inte ska avhandla så här på mötet även om det gäller hans ledarstil.
<einand> Jag tycker faktiskt att har har rätt att få svar på den frågan
<Zambezi> amelia: Kommer man få säga att Debian äger Ubuntu? Och att Ubuntu suger?
<einand> Jag tycker det är fördjävligt att inte få svar
<Markslap> christoffer: Vad röstar man på?
<vainoharhainen> Markslap: att flytta diktatur-offtopic till #ubuntu-se istället.
<Markslap> Hm, vad innebär det i praktiken?
<einand> christoffer: jag har en fråga jag vill ta upp, när det är dags för *övrigt
<amelia> Zambezi: det kan inte jag bestämma just nu.
<vainoharhainen> Markslap: inget för oss som vill ha riktig offtopic
<CasperN> fast det är nuvarande frågan, vilka alternativ skulle det röstas om då?
<Markslap> Att vi återgår till hur offtopic var innan
<christoffer> einand, vi har ingen övrigt punkt på detta möte. Kan vi ta det efter mötet?
<vainoharhainen> Markslap: nej.
<einand> christoffer: nej, eftersom jag vill att det skall bokföras
<vainoharhainen> Markslap: CoC
<CasperN> christoffer: ? finns det fler förslag att rösta om?
<Markslap> Jaha
<Markslap> Jag tycker att #ubuntu-se-offtopic ska vara som den var tidigare.
<christoffer> einand, då tar vi det på nästa möte i januari eftersom vi inte kan dra ut på detta möte längre.
<vainoharhainen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vainoharhainen
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<Markslap> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Markslap
<realubot> Markslap: Det alt. finns inte.
<swecarp> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from swecarp
<Markslap> Hoppas jag förstod rätt.
<einand> christoffer: Svårt att tänka mig vänta så länge
<CasperN> ni röstar på gamla nu...
<einand> christoffer: vem står ovanför HakanS i herarkin?
<realubot> Markslap: Eftersom alla kanaler som heter #ubuntu-se-* måste följa CoC enligt amelia.
<vainoharhainen> CasperN: nej jag skrev +1 till Markslap
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska vi stänga ner #ubuntu-se-offtopic och flytta offtopic diskussioner till #ubuntu-se?
<meetingology> Votes for:10 Votes against:1 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<realubot> Markslap: Du röstade på att lägga ner #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<CasperN> ja, och det kom med i röstningen
<Zambezi> amelia: Det är beklämmande att ett projekt inom open source censurerar när det ska stå för frihet och medmänsklighet.
<Myrtti> LOL *facepalm*
<christoffer> einand, jag och HakanS står bredvid varandra
<Zambezi> HakanS: Vem har vi skrämt bort från kanalen?
<einand> christoffer: Det var inte min fråga
<vainoharhainen> christoffer: har ni delad fuhrer roll?
<CasperN> jaha, då är man enda som röstade rätt, tack så mycket
<christoffer> einand, det är medlemsmötena som står ovanför oss
<einand> christoffer: Jag har allvarlig kritik att framför angånde HakanS och jag vill veta vem som står ovanför honom i herarkin
<kes0> Får vi köra om röstningen, de här blev yrigt
<Zambezi> CasperN: Det kvittar när sekten bestämt sig.
<einand> christoffer: klart det finns någon internationel ledare med
<CasperN> det är ju du som bestämmt dig fel Zambezi
<itmannen> 3 minuter har gått
<Markslap> realubot: Vad bra, då kan vi starta om #ubuntu-se-offtopic som den var från början.
<vainoharhainen> itmannen: lämna då farfar.
<amelia> Zambezi: det är inte jag som har bestämt det. ta det med Ubuntu Community
<einand> christoffer: men om du och HakanS är lika, kan du väl svara på min fråga
<christoffer> Sista punkten är avslutad på mötet. Jag stannar kvart en stund efteråt för vidare diskussioner
<christoffer> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Dec 14 22:06:44 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-12-14-19.30.moin.txt
<realubot> Markslap: Nej. Den får ju inte heta så eftersom alla kanaler som börjar med # är officiella och alla officiella Ubuntu-kanaler måste följa CoC.
<christoffer> einand, självklart ska försöka förklara så gott jag kan
<Zambezi> amelia: Som inte bryr sig ett skit. Så fancy är inte deras varumärke. De kan ju börja med att släppa en produkt värd namnet oregelbundet istället.
<Markslap> :D
<einand> christoffer: hade ni gjort det från början hade denna diskutionen aldrig uppståt, hade ni bjudit in mig så hade det heller aldrig uppståt
<einand> utan det enda som händer är att ni kommer in, säger att våran existens är fel
<einand> ändrar allt
<amelia> Zambezi: är det inte lite ironiskt att du bryr sig så mycket om en kanal som är relaterad till en produkt som du tycker så illa om?
<einand> HakanS gjorde till och med kanlen inviteonly och moderate
<einand> klart folk blir upprörda
<Myrtti> och det var det för 5 minuter
<vainoharhainen> amelia: kanalen skapades i protest mot op's i ubuntu-se
<Zambezi> amelia: Jag står upp för min peeps på IRC. Det är vad det handlar om.
<einand> sedan undrar jag hur en person som aldrig vart i kanalen, kommer in och säger att allt är fel
<HakanS> einand: Om du har synpunkter på hur Locot sköts kan du ta upp det med Ubuntu LoCo council.
<Zambezi> amelia: Sen får du tycka om det är konstigt eller inte.
<einand> HakanS: jag har synpunkter på HUR DU sköter det
<vainoharhainen> HakanS: nej vi har synpunkter på hur du sköter ubuntu sverige cock
<Zambezi> HakanS: Varför svarar du aldrig på några frågor?
<vainoharhainen> coc*
<maxjezy> kan vi helt enkelt inte bara skapa en offtopic kanal som inte heter något med ubuntu men vi kan tipsa folk om i ubuntu-se kanalen, det lär ju knappast bryta regler samtidigt som det håller ubuntu-se lite renare
<einand> HakanS: du är så djävla feg och inte svarat på en enda fråga
<Markslap> HakanS: Jag håller med einand tyvärr.
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Det finns ju ett "historiskt" värde.
<christoffer> einand, vänligen håll tillbaka personangrepp
<einand> christoffer: var väl knappast personangrepp
<christoffer> sådana kommentarer genererar inte fler svar
<Markslap> HakanS: Varför kan inte #ubuntu-se-offtopic återgå till hur den var innan?
<christoffer> snarare färre
<einand> HakanS: Så det är till största delen ditt fel att vi hamlat i en konflikt, hade du vågat svara på frågorna så hade jag kunnat förklara för dom
<amelia> maxjezy: det är mindre lämpligt att hänvisa till kanalen i #ubuntu-se oavsett, däremot kan ingen hindra att man gör det i priv.
<maxjezy> Zambezi, sant men, det är ju uppenbarligen ett halvtidsjobb att få använda den, varför inte köra en kanal som heter typ #offtopicsnack
<einand> varför jag lämna över kanalen var för jag  trodde det skulle vara lätt
<itmannen> ! Herr Ordförande
<realubot> Markslap: Du kanske skulle ha hängt med på mötet?
<maxjezy> amelia, men att hänvisa till andra linuxkanaler går ju, men man kan göra det privat
<christoffer> itmannen, mötet är slut
<maxjezy> jag håller med dig
<christoffer> så det är fritt ord
<einand> itmannen: mötet är avslutat ;)
<maxjezy> oh, vilken tur att mötet är slut :)
<maxjezy> ja va orolig för att bryta mot reglerna genom att fråga så fritt
<itmannen> christoffer,  Men var tog omröstningen vägen ?
<maxjezy> anyways, kan någon sammanfatta mötet lite ?
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Äsch. Fuck it! Fuck regler.
<realubot> Markslap: #ubuntu-se-offtopic får inte existera utan att följa CoC eftersom alla kanaler som heter #ubuntu-se-* måste följa CoC. Det var alltså fel från första början att kanalen hette #ubuntu-se-offtopic utan att följa CoC.
<maxjezy> fanns det något som inte gällde offtopic kanaler
<einand> christoffer: när får jag svar på min fråga då?
<christoffer> itmannen, 23:04 avslutades den
<maxjezy> Zambezi, ja men ja gillar bara folket, kanalnamn skiter jag i. lättare bara att gå vidare istället för att blossa upp något internetkrig som bara slutar i massaker
<Zambezi> HakanS: Anser du att du gör ett bra jobb som representant för Ubuntu Sverige?
<einand> för övrigt alla, nu ser även ni i CoLoc:et att HakanS konstant ignorar mina frågor
<Markslap> realubot: Udda.
<christoffer> einand, vilken av dem. HakanS svarade på vem som var "ovanför"
<maxjezy> ubuntu-se är bra för att rekrytera nytänk i offtopic kanaler
<maxjezy> men att göra det uppet kanske är onödigt
<realubot> Markslap: Det är vad amelia säger i.a.f. Fråga mig inte varför kanalen tilläts existera i två år innan CoC blev så viktigt.
<itmannen> christoffer,  Då måste jag ha somnat till. har vi röstat ?
<maxjezy> man ser ju om någon snackar offtopic
<maxjezy> då äre bara att bjuda in
<einand> christoffer: jag har frågat 3 gånger. "Vad gjorde jag och kanalen för fel eftersom ni kom och tog över den"
<Zambezi> HakanS: !!
<christoffer> itmannen, Ja 22:54 röstade du
<Markslap> realubot: Men gäller verkligen regler som sådant på internet? :P
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> itmannen: 23:04 < meetingology> Votes for:10 Votes against:1 Abstentions:1
<amelia> realubot: den "tilläts" existera för att ingen brydde sig, ingen klagade och när den skapades var det ingen som visste att CoC skulle följas eller hur situationen skulle bli två år senare.
<Markslap> Situationen var ju mycket lugnare nu än för ett år sen?
<HakanS> Zambezi: Om jag gör ett bra jobb får andra bedömma. Jag skulle avgå om jag ansåg mig inte göra ett bra jobb.
<realubot> itmannen: 23:04 < meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska vi stänga ner #ubuntu-se-offtopic och flytta offtopic diskussioner till #ubuntu-se?
<Zambezi> amelia: Ingenting förändrades ju. Det är ju det som är poängen. Du idla där lite då och då, men ingen OP brydde ju sig.
<itmannen> Ok. Då tackar  jag ordförande för mötet och ger mig av
<swecarp> hnatti natti itmannen
<christoffer> itmannen, tack själv
<Zambezi> HakanS: Du undviker frågan igen egentligen. Skäms du inte för detta kaos du ensamt orsakat med lögner?
<einand> HakanS: du gör säkert ett jättebra jobb på andra områden, men när det gäller kritik och svara på frågor där du verkligen gjort ett värdelöst jobb, så är du extremt dålig
<Zambezi> einand: Det är han allmänt känd för.
<einand> jo, googlar man honom har han faktiskt fått en massa kritik om det
<Markslap> HakanS: Det verkar som att många (majoriteten) vill att offtopic-kanalen ska lämnas i fred.
<Zambezi> HakanS: Att vara ledare innebär att man ska kunna stå upp för vad man representerar och vem man är, vad man gör för fel. Det gör du inte Håkan!
<Zambezi> HakanS: Skäms på dig.
<HakanS> Zambezi: Nej, jag skäms inte. Nej, jag har inte kommit med lögner.
<vainoharhainen> HakanS: har du la vist gjort.
<Zambezi> HakanS: Du säger ju att det förekommit diskussioner om våld, men du kan inte ange ett enda datum för när det skett. Är inte det en lögn då? Du kan ju inte påstå något så allvarligt utan att underbygga det.
<Zambezi> HakanS: Och du har lyckats lura alla dina medlemmar i sekten att tro på detta. Så jäkla uselt.
<swecarp> jag tackar för mig  christoffer
<christoffer> Ja, tack själv swecarp
<christoffer> vi får höras mer vid annat tillfälle
<swecarp> ja det gör vi christoffer
<Zambezi> christoffer: Du ser hur bra HakanS är på att svara va? Jag tog upp det på förra mötet som han smet från och käkade middag i två timmar.
<Zambezi> christoffer: Du är i alla fall lite fair även om jag tycker att du gör fel.
<HakanS> Nej. jag har inte sagt att det förekommit diskussioner om våld. Jag har sagt att det förekommit diskussioner som jag inte vill ska förknippas med ubuntu-gemenskapen.
<HakanS> T.ex drogdiskussioner, främlingsfientliga uttalanden etc.
<vainoharhainen> HakanS: så man får ej prata politik?
<HakanS> Jag frågade einand om han kunde föra över ägandet av kanalen till locot eftersom den låg under ubuntu-se:s namnrymd. Han gick med på det.
<vainoharhainen> För dom gångerna det har vart drogsnack och "främlingsfäntliga uttalanden" som du vill kalla det, det måste ha skett under ngn diskussion om politik.
<vainoharhainen> HakanS: Ge mig gärna en dag då vi diskuterade detta så ska jag kolla lite nogare.
<vainoharhainen> känner inte igen det nämligen
<Zambezi> HakanS: Så om jag säger att invandrare som kastar sten mot bussar är ett samhällsproblem, vad är det för åsikt enligt dig då? Sanningen enligt mig.
<HakanS> Jag kan inte specificera en viss dag. Men det är egentligen rätt ointressant vad som diskuterats tidigare. Nu har vi röstat om att kanalen ska bort.
<vainoharhainen> HakanS: nej det är inte ointressant
<vainoharhainen> För du har kommit med lögner så att kanalen har blivit borttagen.
<Zambezi> HakanS: Du undviker frågan igen. Bara för att Saab går i konkurs kan du fan inte härja hur du vill.
<HakanS> Vad folk har haft för grund för att rösta för att lägga ner kanalen vet jag inte.
<Zambezi> HakanS: Satsa på politikerkarriär. För ljuga kan du och en förmåga att utan samvetskval byta samtalsämne, men jag känner igen det här - från hur mobbare är.
<HakanS> Zambezi: Det är upp till OP:arna i #ubuntu-se att bedömma vad som är lämpligt att diskutera.
<Zambezi> HakanS: Lite Bosse Ringholm över dig med.
<Zambezi> HakanS: Du är väl OP där?
<HakanS> Nej.
<Zambezi> HakanS: Vad tycker du själv?
<HakanS> Så länge diskussionerna sker i god ton och inte bryter mot CoC så tycker jag det är OK. Dock har politiska diskussioner förmåga att skapa ett hetsigt debattklimat.
<Zambezi> HakanS: Fast är det inte det roliga?
<Zambezi> HakanS: Det är det för mig. Att man har skilda åsikter.
<vainoharhainen> HakanS: Hur ska man annars kunna diskutera?
<vainoharhainen> Ah just det man får tycka vad man vill bara man tycker som er
<HakanS> Då är det kanske bättre att ta dessa diskussioner på ett annat ställe. Inte i LoCots kanal.
<vainoharhainen> Vad förhindrar oss?
<Zambezi> HakanS: Om ingen har ont av det då?
<HakanS> Men detta är min ståndpunkt. Det är OP som bestämmer.
<Nafallo> vainoharhainen: dude... saker ni har pratat om strider mot freenodes regler. om ni vill diskutera det ni gor, ga till quakenet eller nagot.
<vainoharhainen> Nafallo: vad har jag diskuterat som strider mot freenodes regler?
<Nafallo> vainoharhainen: ge mig inte en anledning att samla ihop loggar och ga till freenode direkt..
<einand> Nafallo: nu blev jag faktiskt intresserad
<vainoharhainen> Nafallo: jag är lite smått intresserad vad jag har skrivit som bryter mot freenodes regler.
<einand> Nafallo: du kan gärna samla ihop loggar och skicka till mig också
<Nafallo> vainoharhainen: jag har inte sagt att du specifikt har pratat om saker. men jag har hort fran tillitliga kallor vad som pratats om, och om det behovs spenderar jag en helg med att lasa loggar :-)
<einand> Nafallo: gärna för mig
<vainoharhainen> Nafallo: kan du ta min mail och skikca över en kopia av loggar
<einand> Nafallo: skicka en kopia till mig, så gör jag dig sällskap
<Nafallo> einand: jag spenderar helst mina  helger med annat, sa om vi kan losa det pa annan vag ar det allt for mycket battre :-)
<vainoharhainen> Men jag tror du ljuger.
<Nafallo> einand: jag namnde det for att satta saker i perspektiv.
<einand> nej jag tror inte Nafallo ljuger, jag tror någon ljugit om honom
<einand> för honom
<vainoharhainen> Kan mycket väl stämma.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Som att få smisk? Eller ge var det kanske...
<Nafallo> Zambezi: du tycker upperbarligen det har ar en bra tidpunkt att nyttja personliga pahopp. ett tips, tank om.
<vainoharhainen> Nafallo: vem är det som har skickat loggarna till dig?
<vainoharhainen> Eller har du hängt i offtopic?
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Humor har inte varit din sida. Och det vet du att jag alltid tyckt. Du har ju inte gjort någon hemlighet att du gillar sådant.
<Nafallo> vainoharhainen: ingen annu. hittils har jag litat pa vad folk sagt till mig :-)
<einand> Nafallo: gör inte det
<Nafallo> Zambezi: drop it.
<Nafallo> men seriost.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: SÃ¥ klart. Det var ju bara lite ret, inte illa menat.
<Nafallo> einand: jag tror inte du ar ratt person att saga till mig vad jag ska gora och inte gora :-)
<einand> Nafallo: klart jag är när folk ljuger om mig
<Nafallo> einand: med tanke pa hur du lackade ur pa virtuald i #ubuntu-se har om kvallen har jag inga problem med att tro pa folk jag traffat IRL och litar pa :-)
<einand> alla offtopicare, konflikten om kanalen är mellan mig och Ubuntu-SE så jag skulle uppskatta om ni framförde eran kritik till mig först, så kan jag och christoffer diskutera det  sedan
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Det var dock du så började med att vara småaktig med förklädda hot. Då får man tåla ett tjuvnyp.
<Nafallo> einand: christoffer? du ar medveten om att christoffer inte ar op under #ubuntu-se* ? :-)
<einand> Nafallo: vad spelar det för roll?
<einand> han är ledare för ubuntu sverige
<Nafallo> Zambezi: det var inte forklatt. jag diskuterade det just med freenode staff :-)
<Nafallo> einand: det betyder inte att han automatiskt kan styra over ett under-team. vi ar inte en disktatur.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Vilket?
<Nafallo> inte diktatur heller.
<Nafallo> Zambezi: hang med i diskussionen. saker som ar allmant kanda har pratats om pa -offtopic. det som drog igang hela det har braket.
<einand> Nafallo: jag är medveten om att jag lacka ut på honom, därför jag bara skrev EN rad, och sedan lämnade kanalen just för att lugnan er mig
<einand> Nafallo: berätta gärna
<einand> Nafallo: jag har hängt med i diskutionen hela tiden, så jag vet vad som drog igång bråket
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Allmänt kända som ingen kan specificera? Jo jag tackar.
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad händer med #offtopic-ubuntu-se då? Ligger den också under namnrymden?
<Nafallo> einand: det var mer an en rad, och det ar inte forsta gangen. du lackar ur hyfsat latt, och du maste fa kontroll over det innan jag ens funderar pa att slappa in dig igen.
<einand> Nafallo: jag lackar förstås inte ur direkt lätt
<Nafallo> realubot: tror inte vi diskuterar den, men med tanke pa att ubuntu-se ar med i kanalnamnet har jag inga problem att fraga freenode/ irc council vad de tycker i fragan.
<Nafallo> einand: det ar inte vad jag sett over aren, men okay. du har tid att tanka over det hela nu nar du inte har access till #ubuntu-se iaf.
<realubot> Nafallo: Nej. Ni diskuterar inte #offtopic-ubuntu-se men det är väl bara en tidsfråga innan den kanalen går igenom samma sak som #ubuntu-se-offtopic om vi inte får klarhet i om namnet ingår i ubuntu-se-namnrymden eller inte.
<Nafallo> Zambezi: ehrm. kolla runt tidpunkten jag svarade sa ser du det specificerat.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Jaja.
<Nafallo> Zambezi: jag har inte ens varit har. sag en hilight i kanalen, och det som diskuterades just da var nog for att fa mig att saga nagot :-)
<Nafallo> Zambezi: sa illa ar det.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Då kollar vi vad det skrivits om dig då.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: 18 meddelande på 462 loggar.
<einand> realubot: offtopic namnrymden kommer inte stängas ner
<realubot> einand: Nej.
<Zambezi> Nafallo: Har du något mer på hjärtat innan jag kör en /wc här?
<einand> realubot: vi har formellt skapt en grupp som heter offtopic
<Nafallo> Zambezi: nope.
<realubot> einand: Men om #offtopic-ubuntu-se anses ingå i ubuntu-namnrymden så kommer ju den kanalen gå samma öde till mötes som #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<einand> realubot: gör den inte, den ingår i #offtopic
<realubot> Ok. Det verkade inte som om alla var säkra på det i diskussionen här innan.
<einand> iaf realubot bråka inte med någon om #ubuntu-se-offtopic, det är jag som är "x-ägare" av kanalen, så om du har någon kritik så framför den till mig
<einand> så tar JAG upp det med christoffer eller någon annan från CoLOcet sedan
<Nafallo> sorry, jag blir dragen till ett annat mote. kommer inte kolla har valdigt ofta.
<einand> Nafallo: gör inget, kommer nog inte ske något konstruktivt här ändå, förutom pajkastning
<realubot> einand: 22:20 < amelia> som jag förstått det är det så att HakanS har å sin sida ogillat kanalen och vidtagit sina åtgärder och när  #offtopic-ubuntu-se reggades blev IRC Coucil informerade om detta av freenode staff vilket resulterade i att de  fick upp ögonen för #ubuntu-se-offtopic också.
<realubot> 22:22 < amelia> jag vet inte vad som är sagt om den nya kanalen. det är inte jag som har kontakten med IRC Council, det är Nafallo  eftersom att han är kontaktperson för #ubuntu-se*
<realubot> 22:21 < realubot> amelia: Vad säger IRC Council om #offtopic-ubuntu-se då?
<Nafallo> einand: +1
<Nafallo> realubot: ah. vettigt. tack for sammanhanget :-)
<einand> realubot: bra då vet jag, skriver jag ner det i min lista att ta upp nästa gång jag pratar med LoCot
<einand> realubot: det kommer gå så mycket effektivare och alla mår bättre av att det tar upp under ordnade förhållanden
<einand> än att alla står och slösar tid med att bråka
<realubot> einand: Jag har lite mer från mötet. Vänta...
<einand> realubot: jag får fullständiga loggar skickade till mig, så det är ingen fara
<realubot> 21:42 < realubot> Jag ställer frågan direkt till amelia. amelia säger att IRC Council har uppmärksammat att kanalen finns och att  den inte följer CoC. Det innebär enligt amelia att den inte kan återgå i einands händer.
<realubot> 21:42 < realubot> Så om jag förstår amelia rätt så måste #ubuntu-se-ottopic följa CoC om den ska heta #ubuntu-se-* eller vad gäller
<realubot> 21:42 < realubot> ?
<realubot> 21:48 < amelia> realubot: Kanaler som innehåller #ubuntu måste följa CoC eftersom att # indikerar att det är en officiell kanal på  freenode (d.v.s. man får inte använda varumärken i namnet hur som helst) och ubuntu är Canonicals varumärke. klar.
<realubot> Det var bara det.
<realubot> Det är ingen som har sagt något om #offtopic-* va djag ser. Fel av mig.
<realubot> Bara om #ubuntu-*
<einand> realubot: jag är inte det minsta intresserad av att återfå kanalen, det som ni tvingar mig och andra till är att lösa denna konflikten
<einand> som uppståt
<realubot> einand: Men många andra ville ju att HakanS skulle "lämna tillbaka" kanalen. Indirekt till dig då.
<einand> vad vill du då?
<realubot> Jag vill att #ubuntu-se-offtopic stängs ner eftersom amelia m.f.l. säger att den måste följa CoC om den heter #ubuntu-se-*. Och då är det lika bra att stänga ner den eftersom den i.s.f. kommer fungera som den för nu.
<einand> realubot: men den kommer stängas ner
<realubot> Och dessutom är ju offtopic-snack i #ubuntu-se enligt CoC ok enligt amelia. Det såg du ju själv när hon skrev.
<einand> vi rösta ju precis om det, och även offtopic snack är tillåtet i #ubuntu-se
<amelia> det har alltid varit tillåtet inom CoC, Ubuntu och Freenodes kanalriktlinjer.
<realubot> Så om offtopic-snack enligt CoC är ok i #ubuntu-se och om offtopic-snack i #ubuntu-se-offtopic måste följa CoC så finns det inte någon mening med #ubuntu-se-offotpic ö.h.t.
<amelia> det är inget nytt.
<einand> amelia: men som jag sa tidigare, vissa personen tyckte inte det, vilket resulterat i konstanta utskällningar
<realubot> Därför röstade jag för att stänga #ubuntu-se-offtopic. Den har spelar ut sin roll.
<einand> amelia: var ju därför kanalen skapades, för att offtopic snack inte var tillåtet
<einand> iaf, jag ser absolut inget fel i utgången som blev idag
<realubot> Det återstår att se vad som händer med #offtopic-ubuntu-se. För om den kanalen inte omfattas av CoC så har i praktiken bara #ubuntu-se-offtopic bytt namn till #offtopic-ubuntu-se.
<einand> offtopic har spelat ut sin roll
<realubot> Inte #offtopic-ubuntu-se för där tillåts mycket mer än i #ubuntu-se enligt CoC.
<einand> realubot: det enda jag önskar göra nu, är att du, och de andra slutar bråka med LoCot och irc-ops och HakanS
<realubot> einand: Jag bråkar inte särskilt mycket. Jag har ju varit inne på amelia linje sedan hon skrev att #ubuntu-se-* måste följa CoC. Stäng ner kanalen, har jag sagt.
<einand> Ja, vilket är en linja jag röstade för också
<realubot> Att #ubuntu-se-kanaler måste följa CoC avgör saken. Den har då spelat ut sin roll eftersom offtopic-snack enligt CoC är tillåtet i #ubuntu-se.
<amelia> jag är rätt kluven, trist att det skulle bli som det blev lixom... men samtidigt så är det iaf tänkt att vi ska tillåta offtopic enligt riktlinjer som kommer at komma skriftligen och att det som inte platsar där inte hör hemma inom ubuntu-se överhuvudtaget.
<realubot> einand: Det är inte jag som bråkar.
<realubot> Enligt riktlinjer som kommer att komma?
<realubot> Vi vet alltså inte vilket offtopic-snack som kommer att vara tillåtet i #ubuntu-se?
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte.
<realubot> Jag orkar inte med tjafset.
<einand> realubot: men vad skönt att #offtopic-ubuntu-se finns isf
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> 00:21 < einand> realubot: det enda jag önskar göra nu, är att du, och de andra slutar bråka med LoCot och irc-ops och HakanS
<einand> realubot: inte direkt så vi har ont om kanaler
<realubot> einand: Säg det till Zambezi och vainoharhainen eller vad han heter.
<einand> realubot: det gör jag
<einand> realubot: sådana här konflikter är det sista jag vill ha. Jag blev precis diagonstierad med PTS (post tramutaic stress) så jag tycker det är extremt jobbigt
<einand> och så lämnarh an kanalen
<amelia> einand: PTSD :)
<amelia> PTS är ju post och telestyrelsen. *fniss*
<einand> detaljer
<einand> är för nytt för mig
<amelia> det är nog värre att vara diagnostiserad med PTS än PTSD dock..
<einand> :)
<amelia> finns iaf medicin och terapi mot PTSD... PTS blir man aldrig av med.
<einand> Tja, flytta utomlands?
<Nafallo> ar det inte de som har bestamt att trafik fran utlandet till sverige ska avlyssnas av FRA eller vad det var?
<amelia> jo
<amelia> det var ju flera år sedan.
<einand> då fungera inte det heller
<Nafallo> heh
<amelia> einand: hur som helst, var glad att du har PTSD och inte PTS. :P
<einand> får väl se det så
<einand> Nafallo: jag förstår varför du bannade mig, och det med allt rätt. Du sa att du släpper på mig igen när du kan lita på mig
<einand> vad behöver jag göra för att återfå det förtroendet?
<Nafallo> einand: sluta tjata om det ar en bra borjan :-)
<einand> Jag vill gärna diskutera det lite med dig nu, när vi är färdiga så lägger jag ner allt tjöt
<einand> om det är ok för dig?
<Nafallo> sure.
<Nafallo> det handlar mest om sunt fornuft, och att inte tappa kontrollen sa som du gjorde.
<einand> Jag förstår det helt och hållet
<einand> Jag förstod också att jag tappade kontrollen, därför jag lämnade kanalen för att inte skapa mera problem
<einand> Säger inte att det jag gjorde var rätt
<Nafallo> ah. jag var inte saker pa varfor du lamnade sa snabbt. det sag lite ut som att det var for att virtuald inte skulle ha nagon chans att svara.
<Nafallo> sa det var klart en battre anledning.
<einand> Säger inte att det är en ursät, men en förklaring, men för någon vecka sedan fick jag min diagnos PTSD, (Post traumatisk stress) vilket gjort så jag mått rejält dålig senaste tiden
<einand> vilket gör, att jag ibland haft problem med att blansera mitt humör
<Nafallo> mjo. kanner till det dar :-/
<Nafallo> hoppas det blir battre snart.
<einand> Men det har också hänt andra saker i denna veckan, som gjort så jag kommit till en annan insikt
<Nafallo> sjalvklart kommer jag behova prata med de andra oparna, men det kanns som att det kan vara bra att ta en funderare pa hur det inte kommer handa igen osv.
<einand> Så, jag kan inte lova att det inte händer igen, men vad jag kan lova är att jag skickar det privat till personen i stället för en publik kanal
<Nafallo> okay. vi later de sitta till nasta vecka, och sen testar vi igen. okay? :-)
<einand> ok
<einand> låter rättvist
<Nafallo> gott. tack for forklaringen etc.
<einand> Nafallo: så, då är det slut tjötat av mig ;)
<einand> tack för du tog dig tid
<Nafallo> einand: du vill troligen saga forlat till virtuald vid tillfalle dock :-)
<Nafallo> sls. glad att vi kunde prata om det :-)
<einand> Nafallo: tror vi skall prata mera i framtiden, för du är troligtvis inte den hemska person jag tror du är, och vice versa
<amelia> einand: nafallo är rätt snäll faktiskt.
<einand> jo, jag vill minnas att Nafallo var rätt cool i början, men sedan blev jag knäpp, och så blev allt fel
<Nafallo> hihi. amelia har traffat mig och atit hamburgare med mig :-)
<einand> och överlevde ;)
<Nafallo> pfff. glad att jag overlevde, med henne historier om cocacola missbruk ;-)
<Nafallo> hon ar battre nu :-)
<einand> bra att ni båda är här, när jag ändå är i ett melankoniskt tillstånd.
<einand> Vill gärn be om ursäkt för all irritation och problem jag skapat
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-12-15
<einand> genom åren
<Nafallo> no worries. del av uppdraget att forsoka ratta till de sma tvisterna.
<Nafallo> vi forsoker sjalvklart bli battre pa det sjalva ocksa, men vi hoppas vi ar pa ratt vag nu iaf :-)
<Nafallo> vi jobbar pa att dra upp lite battre regler/riktlinjer for kanalen, sa forhoppningsvis kommer det bli lattare for alla i framtiden.
<Nafallo> mindre oklarheter om vad som gar for sig och inte.
<einand> Inte mig mot
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-12-18
<itmannen> Hemma
<itmannen> En fundering. varför är tanken att vi ska gå över till Skype ?
<christoffer> hallå
<itmannen> Hojtan
<christoffer> Jag föredrar tal framför IRC...därför jag föreslog det första gången
<itmannen> Ok
<christoffer> Min känsla är att det blir bättre diskussioner via tal än skrift iaf
<christoffer> åtminstonde i text i denna form
<itmannen> Jo det ligger nog en dek i detta
<christoffer> text gör sig bättre i forumsdialoger
<christoffer> IRC skulle kunna användas för "beslutsmöten" där man redan har fört en dialog om alla för och nackdelar
<christoffer> Hej tek-en
<christoffer> Jag börjar ringa via skype nu
<tek-en> chri
<christoffer> tek-en, hmm jag slutade höra dig när vi gick in i trepartssamtal
<tek-en> ok det bara hackar här hos mig jag kopplar om till det gamla vänta
<christoffer> Mötesagenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Videoguider/Projektm%C3%B6ten/0003
<christoffer> Mötesprotokoll från förra mötet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Videoguider/Projektm%C3%B6ten/0002
<CasperN> christoffer: lite sen, varit ute och skottat snö, glömde helt av det
<christoffer> hehe ok
<christoffer> CasperN, har du igång skype nu?
<christoffer> vi väntar på dig
<CasperN> hang on
<CasperN> sådär prova att ringa upp
<christoffer> Mötesagenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Videoguider/Projektm%C3%B6ten/0003
<christoffer> Mötesprotokoll från förra mötet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Videoguider/Projektm%C3%B6ten/0002
<christoffer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WakPgEj1WdY
<CasperN> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
<CasperN> http://i.creativecommons.org/l/by-sa/3.0/88x31.png
<CasperN> http://vimeo.com/groups/videoguider
<CasperN> https://launchpad.net/kazam
<CasperN> http://vimeo.com/channels
<christoffer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4632996&postcount=4
<christoffer> VBoxManage controlvm "Ubuntu 10.04.2" setvideomodehint 1400 720 24
<itmannen> Nu dök rätta dropbox upp.
<christoffer> itmannen, SÃ¥ bra :)
<itmannen> Jag har tur som en tok
#ubuntu-se-mote 2016-12-14
<JoWa> God afton och välkomna till mötet.
<GunnarHj> Hej, hej. Tack!
<bittin> Hallå
<JoWa> Tre tappra. Väntar vi på fler?
<GunnarHj> Tiden är inne. Kör igång.
<JoWa> Val av mötesordförande och protokollförare.
<GunnarHj> Föreslår JoWa respektive GunnarHj.
<bittin> blir fint
<JoWa> +1
<JoWa> Föregående mötes protokoll.
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te44/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> Tja, jag skrev det, så från mig blir det +1 :)
<JoWa> Inga invändningar.
<JoWa> bittin?
<bittin> nope
<bittin> ser bra ut
<JoWa> Då är protokollet godkänt.
<JoWa> Rapporter.
<JoWa> NÃ¥got att rapportera?
<bittin> 16.10 har släppts :P
<JoWa> Ja, det var en överraskning.
<GunnarHj> ;)
<bittin> :P
<GunnarHj> Kan nämna några ord om mitt älsklingsämne BankID.
<JoWa> Kör!
<GunnarHj> Chrome-lösningen gick ju i graven, och nuvarande workaround med Remix OS verkar skakig.
<JoWa> Ingen ljusning i sikte? Net iD?
<GunnarHj> Har också pratat med en kille på Telia, och fått veta att de inte har någon plan för att möta det faktum att Firefox är på väg att droppa stödet för NPAPI.
<GunnarHj> Så det ser mörkt ut just nu.
<GunnarHj> Blev förvånad över beskedet från Telia. Funderar på om det kan bero på att Windows och macOS har andra alternativ än FF, och att man struntar i Linux...
<GunnarHj> Slut.
<JoWa> Tveksamt om de vill vara låsta till IE i Windows. IE fasas alltmer ut, till förmån för Edge.
<JoWa> Det är deras problem.
<bittin> japp MSFT sa sist jag var där i jobbärenden att IE ska dö i förmån för Edge :P
<bittin> men lär dröja ett antal år då saker bygger på den
<JoWa> GunnarHj, har du något att rapportera om översättningen?
<GunnarHj> Egentligen inte. Lever i tron att Ubuntu fortfarande är väl översatt till svenska.
<JoWa> Då är vi väl klara med rapporter.
<JoWa> Att göra-lista.
<JoWa> https://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3955
<JoWa> Något som bör läggas till eller tas bort?
<GunnarHj> Punkterna som finns är väl fortfarande aktuella. Gäller 'bara' att hitta folk som vill jobba med dem.
<GunnarHj> Ratatosk nämnde vid något tillfälle att han funderade på att skriva någon slags installationsguide.
<bittin> länken till Launchpad under Smartare Support kanske ska uppdateras
<JoWa> Ja. Såvitt jag vet har inget ändrats.
<GunnarHj> bittin: Jo, kan vara värt att uppdatera den där länken (fattar inte sambandet just nu, men skall kika på det).
<bittin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/ubuntu-docs om jag tänker rätt
<GunnarHj> bittin: Japp.
<bittin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/ubuntu-docs/+translations
<bittin> even better *
<JoWa> Mer attraktiv portal vore trevligt, men viktigare är att uppdatera Drupal, som portalen är byggd på.
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Du kanske bör påminna johanre.
<bittin> snackades om mer moderator och saker till Forumet med jag anmälde mig frivilligt men nog inte hört nåt på ett tag nu :P
<bittin> så kanske kan vara bra att snacka lite med johanre ja
<JoWa> Jag har påmint johanre och HakanS.
<bittin> och menar inte att låta gnällig
<GunnarHj> bittin: Var det inte sysadmin-rollen som var på tal? (Kanske minns fel.)
<bittin> GunnarHj: så var det nog till och med
<JoWa> Primärt var det väl forumadministratör.
<JoWa> johanre åtog sig att även vara det.
<bittin> "Efterlysa fler forumadmins och andra funktionärer/hjälpare"
<GunnarHj> bittin: Ja, punkten är lite luddig. Har uppfattat det som att johanre skulle vilja se en förstärkning, men att det inte är bråttom.
<JoWa> Det stämmer nog.
<bittin> ah okej
<bittin> tråden skrevs redan 2014
<bittin> och verkar som 2-3st är intresserade
<GunnarHj> Om det är så att folk är intresserade av att hjälpa till, och inte ges chansen, är det förstås något vi måste ta tag i.
<GunnarHj> bittin: Vilka 2-3 personer (utöver dig själv) tänker du på?
<bittin> GunnarHj: Meerkat och drobban har skrivit i tråden
<bittin> https://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=211&t=58993
<bittin> och sen var det nån på ett möte för längesen jag inte minns nick på just nu
<GunnarHj> Jag misstänker att när det gäller serveradmin-rollen, så ligger ribban högt. Forumadmin är nog lättare, men är förmodligen väldigt lite jobb å andra sidan.
<JoWa> Behöver vi göra något mer? Tråden är öppen, så den som är intresserad kan visa det där.
<bittin> inte direkt
<JoWa> Kan vi gå till nästa punkt?
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<JoWa> Övriga frågor.
<JoWa> Någon som undrar något? :-)
<GunnarHj> Inte just nu.
<bittin> nepp inte just nu :P
<JoWa> Då tar vi den avslutande frågan.
<JoWa> Tid för nästa möte.
<bittin> Nån gång nästa år, Februari eller Mars eller så?
<GunnarHj> 15 mars?
<bittin> +1
<JoWa> +1
<bittin> 20:00 15:e mars?
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> Ja.
<bittin> Uppskrivet och dyker upp om inget annat dyker upp
<JoWa> Det var det hela för i dag.
<bittin> yes ses på forumet
<JoWa> Tack för att ni kom. :-)
<GunnarHj> Tack, och ha en fortsatt trevlig kväll!
<JoWa> Tack.
